# How to extend length of MIDI notes



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 10, 2017)

Im very sorry that i have to start this embarrassing thread, but ive googled and googled it and came up with nothing. Ive signed up to the Reaper forum today just to ask this question, only to "wait in line" while my account gets approved. (Still waiting). Ive tinkered for a while and got nothing.

Im trying to do MIDI bass in Reaper. But i cant figure out how to extend the length of the notes. Otherwise theyre just short, quick notes that all ahve the same length. I thought id be able to click and drag or something easy like that but i guess that doesnt work.

Halp?!

P.s. im sure its something so dumb easy, so i apologize for this noobish thread!


----------



## fob (Nov 10, 2017)

i found this. maybe it has what you’re looking for. i use logic so i’m not familiar with reaper.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 11, 2017)

fob said:


> i found this. maybe it has what you’re looking for. i use logic so i’m not familiar with reaper.



It didnt contain the answer i was looking for, but thank you anyways.

I want to be able to extend the length of notes. For example, with midi bass, lets say i wanted to simulate an open string ringing out for 4 beats in one measure as opposed to playing 4 consecutive quarter notes.

How would i "hold" a note?


----------



## Metropolis (Nov 11, 2017)

Right click midi track, and open track preferences, that should open Reaper's midi roll and it's functions. There you can edit length of notes, velocity etc.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 11, 2017)

Metropolis said:


> Right click midi track, and open track preferences, that should open Reaper's midi roll and it's functions. There you can edit length of notes, velocity etc.


Thank you ill give it a shot


----------



## BlackFalcon17 (Nov 11, 2017)

You can click and drag on the end of the note when you're in the piano roll. Another way to do it is to change the note length in the bottom left corner where is says "Grid."


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 11, 2017)

BlackFalcon17 said:


> You can click and drag on the end of the note when you're in the piano roll. Another way to do it is to change the note length in the bottom left corner where is says "Grid."


No i was on piano roll and all clicking and dragging did was drag the note accross the grid. It didnt lengthen it at all. But someone else told me i have to change the note shape from diamond to rectangle and then i can do that. Ive yet to try it but i have a feeling thats the trick


----------



## BlackFalcon17 (Nov 12, 2017)

Okay, I was assuming you had it on rectangles to begin with, which should be the default. The triangle and diamond shapes are for percussion. That was your issue.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 13, 2017)

That was indeed my issue. Resolved now.


----------



## Drew (Nov 14, 2017)

I actually program drums in rectangle view, simply because that's what I'm used to.


----------



## Frostbite (Nov 14, 2017)

fob said:


> i found this. maybe it has what you’re looking for. i use logic so i’m not familiar with reaper.


Not OP but still just wanted to thank you for posting this video. This answered quite a bit of questions I had but didn't quite know how to ask them haha


----------



## fob (Nov 14, 2017)

Frostbite said:


> Not OP but still just wanted to thank you for posting this video. This answered quite a bit of questions I had but didn't quite know how to ask them haha


I have a love hate with these types of videos because I always learn something basic that is really helpful, but it’s pretty boring sometimes haha. 

For anyone using Logic pro X, look up a guy named MusicTechHelpGuy on youtube. incredible resource.


----------



## Frostbite (Nov 14, 2017)

fob said:


> I have a love hate with these types of videos because I always learn something basic that is really helpful, but it’s pretty boring sometimes haha.
> 
> For anyone using Logic pro X, look up a guy named MusicTechHelpGuy on youtube. incredible resource.


I honestly found the video fine. It's 1000x better then the normal reaper tutorials I've seen with the dude who talks like William Shatner "Hey It's Kenny Gioia... and today... we're going... to take a... look into how... to... create a... new... project"


----------

